# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Lucid Dreaming:  A Guide For Beginners

## TheDreamless

Before I even start this post I would like to say anything I have said in this post that has been wrong and or incorrect will be corrected soon. A lot of beginners find Lucid Dream after having one or hearing of one. Usually they will find that the best way in order to have Lucid Dreams is by using the " instant dream" WILD technique. WILDs are usually for more experienced and regular lucid dreamers. From my research I highly suggest the use of MILD and DILD for beginners. This guide will show you how to get into a DILD/MILD and a WILD.

Term Keys WILD(Wake Induced Lucid Dream)DILD(Dream Induced Lucid Dream)MILD(Mnemonic Induced Lucid Dream)FA(False Awakening)RC(Lucid Dream)

Materials; A Book, A Writing Utensil, Faith and Positive Energy, PATIENCE

Step 1: Mental Preperation

Before you start you want to really prepare yourself for having a lucid dreaming or attempting. You want to read up on what they are, how they work, what triggers them, what can be used the whole subject of dreaming lucidly. Now what I would recommend you doing if you are reading this during the day time a while before you sleep say redundant phrases of what will happen during your hours of sleep. Things such as " I will have a lucid dream tonight ", " I will remember this dream very clearly " , " I will dream about (whatever you want to dream about) " and so on. Once you have said the constant phrase throughout the day continue with your day with positive energy and the phrases. You can also do this as you wake or during the afternoon. Refer to step four if you would like to continue to WILD. Also if you happen to not be very successful at Lucid Dreams, keep a dream journal. Record scraps, fragments and anything you dream about.

Step 2: Pre-Attempt Preperations

Now it is about time for you to go to bed and you may or may not be excited of the chance you will have a lucid dream. What you want to do is find a place that you will not be bothered or intruded during your sleep. Make sure to get rid of any distractions and or temptations in your sleep place. Use the bathroom and make sure you are able to sleep correctly before you attempt.

Step 3: Relaxation

Hopefully you have gotten rid of any distractions and are place of comfort. Start by laying down or get into whatever position that you usual sleep in. It doesn't matter if you lay on your side, stomach or back, as long as it is comfortable. Now that you are laying down do not focus on the fact you are going to have a lucid dream to much, it will cause your adrenline to flow and you will start to liven up. Focus on your breath and ease them slowly. Breathe in and out very very relaxed. If it helps you can count something something in your head but there is a controversy saying that it may make your brain too active for proper lucidity. You may also try reversed blinking which is basically blinking but at will and will sooner or later tire your eyes, this is also controversial. Another method which is also controversial is the tensing method where you contract all your voluntary muscle groups until you can't hold it anymore, then let them go and don't move them. Remember you do not want to move any muscles or any part of your body unless you are breathing or swallowing(Which can be very irritating).Breathe in slowly and relaxed within your body through your nose and out. You will feel sensations sooner or later, such as vibrations and such. Ignore them and continue to feel your breath and how it goes in and out. If you see any wierd colors or such past through your eye lids ignore them as well. You will know what they are in the next step.

Step Three (Alternative): If you want to have a DILD/MILD stop here and simply fall asleep. If you continue on it will go towards the steps of WILDing.

Step Four(Pre): If you are doing a WILD, it has a better success rate as you wake up or during the afternoon hours. Usually WILDs happen better before or during REM periods. If you do it as you wake up try your best not to move so you have an easier chance into sleep paralysis if you don't wake into it.

Step Four: Sleep Paralysis and Hypnagogic Imagery

You might have noticed that your body has gone to sleep and you can't move any part of your body at will. This is called Sleep Paralysis and it is the function which controls your body from moving during dreams and such. Do not fret and get scared this is the part most people get stuck on and it will be the entrance to lucidity. Now let your mind continue to forge and go into the dreamscape. Sooner or later you will see images or wierd colors going by in the midst of your eyelids. This is Hypnagogic Imagery and the essential part of doing a WILD. Now the Hypnagogic Imagery will eventually start to solidifiy and become vivid. Once this happens you may then start to hear, smell various things. Remember not to attempt to move and continue to let your mind develop this. Once you are fully immersed within the sight, smell and sound of the lucid dream try moving forward. If you are successful you are in Lucidity!

Step Four (Alternative): If you do all the steps and suddenly the hypnagogic imagery starts to fade slowly, you may be having a FA. Do reality checks as you awake to make sure you are not falsely waking.

Stabilization: In order to prolong and stabilize your dream, rub your hands together, touch the dream objects and spin in circles. Also say this is a dream and I am in control.

Reality Checks: Reality Checks are the method used by many Lucid Dreamers in order to make sure they are in a dream. Here are great Reality Check Methods

See if you have all your fingers.
Try Breathing with your nose clamped (With fingers or such)
See if your light switch works.
See how elastic your skin is by pulling on it.
Try pressing your hand through a solid object.
Jump in the air and see if you stay in there longer than usual or if you can fly or hover.
Check a mirror ( Do not do this if you have any doubts about yourself, looking into a mirror can invoke emotions and may cause a nightmare)
Look at the time or a sort of text and see if remains the same if you look away and look back a couple of times.

Tips: Do Reality Checks during the day, before and after your attempts. Always stay consistent and have positive energy.

I hope this guide helps and people are successful with my information.

----------


## Arch

Not bad, a good summary of the different techniques!

----------

